# Tagless Heat Transfer Labels..



## bboyrecko316 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a dilemma and need suggestions. 

I am starting a T Shirt line using my Trademark. I recently ordered Tagless Heat Transfer Labels, that all say 100% Cotton, but now I'm thinking about using a 50/50 T Shirt instead because im worried about shrinkage. What should I do, still use the Labels I had made anyways or just stick with 100% Cotton T Shirts? The T Shirt I was going to use is a Gildan 2000 Ultra 100% Cotton.

Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you change the fabric type, you'll have to change the label to match


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You could buy professional transfers. Make several labels, print and cut them. Heat press or iron them on.


----------



## bboyrecko316 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

